# Barf !



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

This is a kind of a weird post....But has anyone climbed for so long that they barfed when they got to the top?


----------



## BFinlay (Jan 12, 2004)

havent actually yacked but ive come pretty close.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

yup... but it's ok.... it's part of my diet program.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I've gotten close, but so far no


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

My friend did on a trail in 2006, when we wanted to climb the highest point of Kos in greece on our mountainbikes. Awesome trip.


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Yep - but it was years ago when I used to race (roadie style). Some guys asked me to do a team triathlon with them. It was a lot more intense than the road races I was used to, I climbed too hard / too fast and lost it. Didn't stop pedaling though, that was the important thing. I did give the bike a good washing.


----------



## takers (Jan 4, 2008)

I did on my first ride a few days ago. Mind you I rode for 12 miles after not touching a bike for around 6-7 yrs and being kind of inactive for that time.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I've puked. :thumbsup:


----------



## rip420tide (Apr 3, 2007)

yup. although I had been at a Red Sox game the night before, so that MIGHT have had something to do with it...


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

yep been there but I was first to the top of the hill!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Puked at my first 8-hour solo at the 80km mark. Felt great after getting it out of my system and kept on going.


----------



## A Flood99 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep, puked once climbing after the first serious up-hill and a big breakfast

its one of those do it once and you're "broken-in" kinda things


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Barfing is just like going for seconds without having to worry about extra calories! j/k.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep, been there


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

I used to feel nauseous when I got to the top of a particular climb pretty much every time. Then I'd coast down the other side and feel better again.


----------



## Scary Mc (Mar 10, 2004)

Yup, nothing like a good ralph to celebrate a steep and long high altitude climb.:thumbsup: 

I'd rather puke than get tunnel vision and fall over though. I had a minor blackout when I lived at 700ft elevation and rode to 12k after only a day of adjusting to the altitude in Crested Butte.
Good times.


----------



## splattered (Jul 11, 2007)

i've been there, i push my limits quite often and once in a while it happens, 

if you do just make sure to kick some dirt over it, just like big fresh puppy poo vomit is another nasty thing peopel don't like to roll over or step in lol


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Yes! It was my first summer mtb'ing and the weather had climbed into the mid 90's for the first time that year. The climb was only about 30 seconds but very steep. Yacked 3 times.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

i've pucked on the road bike, spewed over the side and kept riding. I think it was the Red Lobster the night before. Also, while racing triathlon, my buddy caught me on the bike after the swim, biked up to me and pointed to his quad saying"last nights dinner". Remnents of spagehtti all over his leg. It was sick. He won the race.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yep*



Captain Snakebite said:


> This is a kind of a weird post....But has anyone climbed for so long that they barfed when they got to the top?


Hammered too hard on a steep climb at MBTB6, I think. Lost my breakfast.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

Right after my first race on a SS. Let it all out. Felt better though....


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Pancake Hill*

I puked on a hard climb after a very harty pancake breakfast 
That climb was re-named Pancake Hill in my honor 

Its ok to give sacrafices to the trail gods :thumbsup:


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*A few times, years ago.*

Until I learned to eat a lot earlier and a lot lighter before a climb fest. Now, I'll stop for a sandwich at the high point of my ride and then cruise down.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't, although there's been times I though I might. 

But we do have a designated "puke tree" at the top of the first hill from the parking area. There's worse hills on the ride, so I think it has something to do with it being so close to the start.


----------



## lionrider (Mar 20, 2008)

Not biking yet, but I've come close while hiking up an insane hill with a full pack and a Stihl 044 chainsaw on my shoulder while training for firefighting. Stuck with the leader, though. Looks like I need to climb harder on my bike, ha ha.
--lionrider


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

haha...puke passion.
I've yuked on two separate group rides, a combination of lungs swelling from the cold (winter rides), and breakfast. Extremely humiliating, but I kept going and finished the ride.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

I almost puked today when I did a head plant and couldnt catch my breath. I got a feeling like it was coming but it didnt.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*You Will Puke*

$hit happens. If you exceed your limits & have eaten or drinken stuff, especially real food, at the wrong time you will puke.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

BFinlay said:


> havent actually yacked but ive come pretty close.


I like the bit when Ron White tells the cab driver that, "I've gotta yak; that does *not* mean I have a hairy buffalo in the back yard". 

I used to do it years back doing hill intervals when I was racing. I stop and walk the SS before I get to that point now. I got smarter as I got older, well, on second thought.......


----------



## z rocks (Jul 5, 2007)

yes it happens sometimes, more than once i have puked after a race with lots of climbing. Its nice if you can just puke and ride at the same time. Its one way to know you gave 100%(and then some). It can also spell bonk. 

Sometimes long bumpy descents have also left me shook up and naueseated too.


----------



## SWG (May 6, 2005)

I can only recall throwing-up once during a climb, I did manage to keep riding and miss the bike and myself.

I did have another attemp another time - at the end of a race after a sprint finish. Not wanting to throw-up in front of the TV cameras, I managed to hold it in my mouth and swallow it again...


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I once did a hard ride after a couple margaritas and it came out my nose. Does that count?


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I have felt stirrings a few times but backing off always calms the beast. My brother however has lurched on many a hilltop, also at the base of powerpoles on the way up (they are good to lean on). We both had food poisening once and were making pizza on the ground even before the ride started. Then both of us again at the top of a small hill, which was embarassing because everyone else thought we were just unfit.
What a great thread.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Hahaha, lot's of great stories in here. I have yet to throw up when riding my bike. I have come close a few times but never actually got to that point. On Saturday afternoon, my brother and I took a friend out to some trails to introduce him to the world of mountain biking. He was having a blast at first and then he became tired and threw up. He took a fire road back to the car and my brother and I finished up our loop. I thought he was gonna throw in the towel on mountain biking but the next day at 10am he met up with us at a trail head and went on a two hour ride with us (this time without throwing up). Hopefully soon he will be able to ride longer, 2 hours is a little short for me but it is worth shortening my rides if I can bring a friend over to the dark side 

Sorry for the long a$$ story, lol.


----------



## jester27 (Apr 19, 2008)

When I go to Colorado, I hork every morning from the altitude sickness. That, and the beers the night before kills me right off and then things get better


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

Not yet but a couple of deep burps that brought up some chum which promptly went back down to where they came from..... ugh!


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


>


This might make a good shirt....


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

No quite barfed...but I've definitely re-chewed the fried bacon and peanut butter sandwiches I had for breakfast.


----------



## Strong Steve (Apr 12, 2008)

I've felt like I was going too, wished I would, but haven't... yet.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Nope .


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

well i havent thrown up while biking, yet...

althogh i did push myself a little too far a couple of times and after finishing the ride my legs would get cramps that wouldnt go away no matter how i stretched them......i looked like i was having a spasm


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

I really need to check in to Passion more often... there's actually some great topics posted here now & then. I don't consume too many fluids and eat oatmeal before a ride, so I am hurl-free.

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/InstantCats.jpg

(Sorry Hollis - not only is Pancake Hill a roadbed now, you're past moment glory was "blown" by the infamous *Fourteen Beers and Two Sausage Biscuits Ride of 2007*. Talk about a long hike 'a bike! At least you kept riding! :thumbsup: )


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

This is a funny thread, I thought I was the only one who yaks on the trail! I've done it twice, learned not to eat too heavy of a breakfast before a ride or chug gatorade while climbing uphill! 
I think puking is the grossest thing to do, I'll do anything not to throw up but just couldn't help it. Funny thing is that as soon as it all comes up and out, I feel 100% better and can keep going


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

The only time this has happened was when I made this mistake of having Indian food as my pre-ride meal. I love Indian food... but I'm never making that mistake again.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

I've puked a few times. I feel a lot better after and can climb better.


----------



## SingleTrackin' (Mar 24, 2007)

Ah, a topic dear to my heart.  

I have probably 4 or 5 times total that I remember. Once, it was on a ride that was nothing crazy, but I was in NO shape to be going at it as hard as I was.

Other times have just been because of me being stupid:

- Eat 1lb of potato salad midday, then ride after work
- Stop at BK on the way TO the ride
- Eat absolutely way to much throughout the day, then stop a few hours before the ride thinking all will be well.

When I ride regularly, I tend to lose weight, or stay at the weight I should be at. Many people say they can mtb and still gain weight. I either puke, or realize I should eat healthy :madman:


----------



## allicat5 (Aug 23, 2007)

I had a double bypass operation about a year ago, and at the cardiac rehabilitation class the nurse asked if anyone had any questions. I mentioned that I did a fair bit of mountain biking and on occasion retched and almost vomited because of the exertion - did she think I should maybe avoid this? Reading between the lines of her reply I got the definite impression she did not think this was a good thing to do in the future.


----------



## squads (Feb 8, 2004)

I've pulled a Dodgeball and "threw up a little in my mouth." Just had to man up, swallow it, and continue.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

Definitely. Thats why I don't eat eggs before a ride. Or drink energy drinks. BLAH!


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

Came close this past Saturday, which was my first ride back this season (mind you I had just recently moved back to MI, so I pretty much know nada about the local trails). I just picked a reasonably close trail and headed out after a light breakfast. Well, it turns out it's one of the heavy hitters for the area (yea, I had no clue). Mind you I head out there after a heavy night of drinking the previous night and I'm still slightly hung-over. In the beginning of the ride there were a few moments where I wished I would puke and just get it over with.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

*Damn right I've hurled.*

I'm well known for it. I've done it going uphill, downhill, on the flat after a hard sprint, and twice during running races (both at the finish line, and on one of those occasions the guys calling the race over the loud speaker told everyone there all about it.) I once did a six hour ride with some mates after not quite having recovered from a lingering cold. I was coughing so much I kept gagging for the first half of the ride (uphill) and then I put the hurt on them on the down, so I felt better. Later we went out to dinner, drank some beers and tried to finish a meal at a restaurant known for large servings. I failed to finish, but did follow it up with a Passionfuit Brulee for desert. On the walk back to the motel that night the brulee and I parted company. It ended up in someone's hedge, but curiously, erverything else I had eaten stayed down. Weird.


----------



## BIGHORN LEW (Mar 26, 2008)

iv'e often joked that at the top of every mean climb, there should be a bucket with a sign on it that reads.... PUKE here! lol


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Just had a nice barf.


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

Yup.Had a nice "Technicolor Yawn" on a couple of occasions.Usually it's just a chunky vurp though.


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

I dont know about you guys, but I would almost be proud of puking at the top of a huge climb. 


It means you are alive.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I've always wanted to, but haven't been able to so far. Not from a lack of trying though. Came close a couple of times.


I'll get there...one day... :crazy:


----------



## tjeepdrv (Aug 14, 2008)

I hadn't ridden in about 5 years and tried a single speed on an ATV trail. That did it.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

I puked at the top of the Col du Galibier.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

lol I chuck almost every ride, there is a 2 mile grind of a hill that I have to go up before I can go in multiple trails and at the top of that I need to ex-sponge myself so to speak.

I have a slight issue with thermo regulation in that I don't really sweat, which in some ways is fantastic but out riding in high temps and slogging it out up a hill I have to keep putting water on my face and neck to try and keep me cool and take regular sips from the camelback.

It does screw me over for eating anything that morning so I am a bit energy sapped on rides, I am thinking of taking some energy gel things with me

At school in science and technology lessons the teachers use to stand someone behind me as they were fed up of calling an ambulance every time I passed out and hit my head on the way down. lol


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

I've done it many times. I rode alot about 10 years ago and then took a couple years off to drink, drive cars and chase girls. After getting back in the saddle I tried a little too hard to stay at the front of the pack where I used to ride and would make a deposit on the trail pretty regularly. As I got back in shape the pukings became less frequent and I don't think I yacked on the trail at all this year.


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm usually more afraid that I might pass out when I'm starting to feel that nauseous. At 44 years old a lot of bad stuff can happen so nowadays I stop and get myself together for a bit before pushing myself too far.


----------



## kapaso (Sep 15, 2007)

*Oh yes*

I ride, therefore I puke


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

nope. never have, in @16 years of mtbing.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

haha once, we stopped & had a 12" footlong italian BMT from subway....then went out & hammered it for a while....
the sub came out at the top of the hill, & I felt much better haha.


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

*Blue chunks....*

Top of Cardiac Hill (double humper) several years ago. Egg-salad.... Coyotes loved me...


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Been there, done that part way up several sustained climbs during rest stops. Feels much better than trying to hold it in.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

puke before your drink your water. always good to have a chaser after puking


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

i have several time running. never biking, but i'm working on it:thumbsup: 

I puked several times in one 6 mile run in basic training when I had pnuemonia.


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

Ride to you puke, then ride harder.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Is anybody else seeing a pattern here? Eating a big meal, especially one heavy in proteins before intense climbing = epic hurlage. Extended effort in your legs draws blood away from your stomach that would otherwise be needed for digestion. I've never hurled, myself but I've gotten nauseated. It's really no fun, IMHO.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Is anybody else seeing a pattern here? Eating a big meal, especially one heavy in proteins before intense climbing = epic hurlage. Extended effort in your legs draws blood away from your stomach that would otherwise be needed for digestion. I've never hurled, myself but I've gotten nauseated. It's really no fun, IMHO.


exactly...
I try to eat at least 1 or 2 hours before a ride now, much better.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Never. I was a pretty fast runner during my Army years and I've never puked when doing hard/fast runs either. I've felt bad/sick on some mtb rides, but I've never puked. Don't know why, but trust me it's not from a lack of pushing myself. A 190+ HR should be enough to "cause" puking if it was going to happen I'd imagine. 


I know that when I take students on aerobatic flights, there are two possible bad situations that cause people to throw up. One is they didn't eat anything at all, so their body is running on empty. The other is they ate something very greasy and nasty. Those don't usually work well with aerobatics. On a ride a few months back a girl decided it would be a good idea to eat at In and Out before the ride. She left some of it on the trail and vowed never to do that again.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Shark said:


> exactly...
> I try to eat at least 1 or 2 hours before a ride now, much better.


Doing this is just as bad, if i eat 1-3 hrs before a ride, i will have to leave a nice log on the side of the trail. I always bring TP just incase


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Shark said:


> exactly...
> I try to eat at least 1 or 2 hours before a ride now, much better.


Agree. It depends on what kind of startches you are eating and how long it takes to digest em, but be wary of fatty/greasy stuff, fructose (it ain't going to do you a damn of good), and so on.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Captain Snakebite said:


> Doing this is just as bad, if i eat 1-3 hrs before a ride, i will have to leave a nice log on the side of the trail. I always bring TP just incase


That depends on what you eat, and if you are doing that no matter what you eat, you are crapping out stuff from a previous meal or you have something wrong that needs to be diagnosed by a doctor.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Shark said:


> haha once, we stopped & had a 12" footlong italian BMT from subway....then went out & hammered it for a while....
> the sub came out at the top of the hill, & I felt much better haha.


Yeah, that's way too much food for sustained riding. It might be good to have one of those when done with the ride in the "golden hour" when your muscles will utilize protien and to get your blood sugar back up, but otherwise it's not going to make any kind of good riding food.

For riding, eat frequently and small amounts. Also you have to research what your body can actually digest in a reasonable amount of time, also stuff that will give you short term vs long term energy.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep.

I hate the pre-puke feeling. I especially love the extra salivation that occurs in your mouth in the few seconds prior to the event.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

This thread is worthless without pics...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> This thread is worthless without pics...


Then it's time to show us ya Pizza!!!

I've never suffered nausea while riding. Been close a few times at the gym, or at systema training, but not at all after a lung-busting climb. If I were to arrive at the top of a hill at the same time as you do these days Hud, I think I'd skip nausea and move on to near-death.

However I do have a friend who vomits at the site of vomit - guaranteed. I'll have to bring him along next time we go for a ride, and you can push yourself past that point and then vomit and we can all have a laugh at my friend, and take photos, and post them here. Good times ....


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Ate curried sausages once about 5mins before a ride.... climbed not far and bam!


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

if you ain't barfin' you ain't riding hard enough.

Man, up and pedal harder.


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

On my local trail there is a hill where the top is known as Puke Point. It's not a demanding hill by itself, it's the section before it that gets you worked up. It's not labeled on any maps but when somebody mentions puke point we all know where it's at.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

jbsteven said:


> if you ain't barfin' you ain't riding hard enough.
> 
> Man, up and pedal harder.


Yeah, but _it's a waste of good food!_



Hud said:


> This thread is worthless without pics...


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Hud said:


> This thread is worthless without pics...


Really, we need some pics!!!:band:


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

I've witnessed biking induced vomit but never remotely felt like it was happening to me. Now running.....that's a different story.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Mar 24, 2009)

I threw up in my mouth one time after finishing a trail once after overdoing it a little bit... It was horrible


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just wanted top say thanks to the started of the thread. I've never had a problem with puking on the trail, until yesterday, when a seemingly benign burp was packing heat. It stayed in my mouth but nothing like that had ever happened before, until I read this thread.

The power of suggestion if a terrible thing!


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea, I'm a puker. Almost every time I've inhaled a bug on the trail. A guy I was recently riding with told me when he inhales a bug, he tries to cough it up twice. If the second attempt fails he just swallows the bug. Haven't tried it yet but seems like it would work.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

"Just wanted top say thanks to the started of the thread." What?


----------



## 4mula1 (Oct 31, 2008)

giantbikeboy said:


> "Just wanted top say thanks to the started of the thread." What?


Started should've been starter. I was just pointing out that until I read this thread about vomiting I never had any problems with it. Until yesterday.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Just once...many years ago.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

At least once a year and that usually happens during a climb early in the season. Sometimes, it happens in early season races as well.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried Camelbak Elixir for the first time on a FAST group ride a couple of weeks ago. About an hour and half into it I started to feel bad and had to pull over and hurl. Nice projectile vomit! Camelbak Elixir is like an alka-seltzer tablet, too fizzy for me. Not good.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Lawson Raider said:


> Barfing is just like going for seconds without having to worry about extra calories! j/k.


Kind of like going forward in reverse.....


As for me, never hurled on a bike. Before, due to being out all night, yes. But never on a bike ride...


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

4mula1 said:


> Just wanted top say thanks to the started of the thread. I've never had a problem with puking on the trail, until yesterday, when a seemingly benign burp was packing heat. It stayed in my mouth but nothing like that had ever happened before, until I read this thread.
> 
> The power of suggestion if a terrible thing!


Your Welcome!


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

msimmons said:


> I tried Camelbak Elixir for the first time on a FAST group ride a couple of weeks ago. About an hour and half into it I started to feel bad and had to pull over and hurl. Nice projectile vomit! Camelbak Elixir is like an alka-seltzer tablet, too fizzy for me. Not good.


I love that stuff, did you get the one with caffeine in it? That may have caused the barf you experienced.


----------



## Cornflake (Jan 17, 2009)

If you aren't yacking, you are not trying hard enough


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep I've barfed on a ride. I got to the top of a climb and felt 'a disturbance' then up came my lunch. The funny thing is I didn't even stop. Just barfed to the right, took a drink of water and kept on goin' :thumbsup: It's ok, just means you're workin'


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

When I used to race I would from time to time. If I smelled something like some one barbecuing chicken or a candle shop along one of my trianing loops I might barf.


----------



## weasy (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, I have to eat light for breakfast or I'll see it again if I ride in the morning. 

I love a nice cheese omelette with a few slices of bacon on the weekends, but that won't settle well on my stomach if I hit the bike.

Generally, I have to wait 1-2 hours after I eat to ride, or Hurl city on some rides when it is really hot >90 degrees.


----------



## azoutside (May 23, 2009)

Had some belly tarts from time to time after choosing pre-ride eats poorly, but never a full on spew. Eeeeeeew...


----------



## bikedork82 (Nov 20, 2008)

That's the nice thing about being a skinny, predominantly road riding climber...

If I'm not letting it all out on those long 14% grades, I'm fine with any MTB climb I come across.


----------



## dirtdober (Oct 31, 2005)

puked? of course I have. several times. 

being skinny hasn't helped me out a bit. maybe I'm just out of shape(don't think so), maybe I have a low ejection fraction, maybe its just bad genetics, don't know but I have puked.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Barf :yesnod:


----------



## Solrac the red (Jul 24, 2007)

...........


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

weasy said:


> Yeah, I have to eat light for breakfast or I'll see it again if I ride in the morning.
> 
> I love a nice cheese omelette with a few slices of bacon on the weekends, but that won't settle well on my stomach if I hit the bike.
> 
> Generally, I have to wait 1-2 hours after I eat to ride, or Hurl city on some rides when it is really hot >90 degrees.


Not to call you out (because you actually have the correct realization), but it seems that few people in this thread really understand how to eat decently before a ride. You can't eat a bunch of greasy heavy stuff, and you have to wait a while before riding. It seems so obvious to me. I'm not in perfect shape or anything, but I hold my own just fine and never barf. I don't think that if you "aren't barfing you aren't trying hard enough", I think you simply aren't eating correctly.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

There is a great pic floating around taken by ETR of Kitchenware just post-ralph. 

Really captured the moment.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep Scrub, blame K.W (since he rarely posts). Yes, he took that on my camera...that is a good thing. Keep me off the hook please.

But I will likely get blamed for sharing it once again.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

lidarman said:


> Yep Scrub, blame K.W (since he rarely posts). Yes, he took that on my camera...that is a good thing. Keep me off the hook please.
> 
> But I will likely get blamed for sharing it once again.


Ah, there it is. Got the names reversed! Actually, that wasn't the one I was thinking of, but it works.

KW is leaning over the TT of his old Chameleon looking really beat down. I think he had just urped up, or was about to.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Started coughing once on a climb and then puked.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Barf - Bump


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

funny... I would alway yak before ski races!! Havent on a bike yet.. and I say yet lightly!
JEM


----------



## ilikebike (Nov 1, 2009)

Never happend to me. But I read about this guy in another forum. I think he was in a xc-race and was coming down a hill pretty fast. And a bug flew into his mouth and hit the back of his mouth so that the barf-reflex reacted immediately. So he had to pull over and barf.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

yep then i drank a monster and kept riding for like 5 hours


----------



## rollinon29s (Jun 7, 2006)

Yup, happened to me as well. Although I am not sure if it was the all beer that I had consumed while camping out there or if it was the beetle that decided to latch onto my hangie ball (tonsil?). Needless to say my frame and shoes smelled a little like PBR.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Not me but My Wife has.....LOL!!


----------



## PatMcF79 (May 23, 2008)

Barfed and got light headed from a big climb before. Only if I had fallen off my bike would I have had a trifecta.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

My old nickname was 'Pukey'


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

yes sir
good thread


----------



## krelll (Aug 6, 2008)

I love the smell of barf in the morning. 

Barf.. isn't it a MTB rite of passage? Once you did it, you'll know how to eat properly before rides. I no longer barf if I push too hard. Instead I get noodle legs, tunnel vision or simply pass out.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Almost did on my very first ride. Since then I have felt sick on the way home from a ride, have yet to actually puke.


----------



## batman1984 (Mar 13, 2010)

I almost did about a week ago on my first ride in about two years. It was a little cold outside and my lungs were working overtime, and I kept producing A LOT of saliva. Luckily, I didn't hurl, but spitting up all of the saliva was just enough to be inconvenient.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

You guys are full of sugar and alcohol!

I have never felt like puking except get side pains once in a while but that was when I was a kid eating nothing but crap. Now I just get a good workout hack free!


----------



## MasChingon (Jun 20, 2002)

When I lived in El Paso it happened everytime after I finished the climb on the Redd Rd. trails. Never failed.


----------



## Mule Ears (Apr 5, 2008)

*Never until, or since*

Thought I had an iron stomach--never puked, never even got queasy. Then one hot day in June I was running a dirt path outside Tucson, Arizona. Fast pace, slightly stuffy nose, so I was panting. Dropped into a dry wash and started to get this odd taste in my mouth. Ignored it, and pounded up the opposite bank of the wash where I ran into a rolled up hunk of shag carpeting. Tripped on it and stumbled to a stop. The bad taste got much, much worse and I started salivating uncontrollably. That was when I noticed that the carpet roll I'd bumped into was the bloated carcass of a dead sheep, writhing with flies and audibly leaking gas.

...I haven't puked _since _then.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

> The bad taste got much, much worse and I started salivating uncontrollably. That was when I noticed that the carpet roll I'd bumped into was the bloated carcass of a dead sheep, writhing with flies and audibly leaking gas.


Hahahaha..... 

That sheep never paid back the loan shark!


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Mule Ears said:


> That was when I noticed that the carpet roll I'd bumped into was the bloated carcass of a dead sheep, writhing with flies and audibly leaking gas.


ewe


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

I've belched pretty righteously. thought it was liquid but came out gas.


----------



## banshee4785 (Oct 9, 2008)

Footlong Chicken Bacon Ranch sub + chips & drink from subway. I ate thinking I would head to the trail a few hours later. It started to get cloudy so I took off to try and get a ride in before it started pouring rain. About 5 min into the ride during a climb I let it loose!

Oh yea.....kept going afterwards....never again will I get subway and then try to ride 30 min later.

:madman: :madman:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Not even close.*

p*****s


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

I sprinted in high school and college and literally puked probably 150 times over the course of my career. I think my stomach is sensitive to lactic acid build up. It was normally a pretty non-chalent event...."ah, carps pukin again"

Haven't from mtb'n yet though.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

dependson how much beer i drink


----------



## stover (Jul 30, 2007)

I did a celebratory yack right after a MTB race a few years ago. Yacked right on the finish line in front of a hundred or so people. Nice way to wrap up a nice ride


----------



## tjeepdrv (Aug 14, 2008)

I did it a couple of weeks ago. It was a pretty steep climb and when I finally got to the top, all of the water I drank from the Camelbak came out.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

I puked once so far but that was a few years ago. The hill is near my old apartment, its only 1.2 miles long but on that day I decided to attack it with everything I had. I remember getting off my bike and walking over to the bushes near the retirement home so nobody could see me. Every time I drive up that hill I think about it.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

I've come close to giving a yak at the top of a climb many a time, usually if I'm wheezing so hard I can't quite catch my breath.

OTOH, several times I have arrived at the top of a nice little climb to find someone else's pizza/pool laying in wait - which will almost make you want to add a little......


----------



## makomyday (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a few times during and after a mountain bike climb. The last time was at the local bmx track. I let it rip right at the finish line. haha. Puke and rally.


----------



## bill_in_sd (Oct 24, 2008)

My poor son.... half a box of mini crumb donuts + bottle of chocolate milk..... It was a steady climb stretched out over about a mile though!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Me and the boys just finished a big climb and were having our pictures taken when I totally lost it:


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

Never puked from climbing. puked while riding hungover once.


----------



## tommyf350 (Apr 22, 2010)

yup, i did my first race and on the first lap i flipped and my water pack exploded then i went into the biggest climb in the race, i did it in the big ring  and once i reached the top there was a check point with a good amount of people watching and i puked all in my crankset and on my new egg beaters and new shoes,and i had alot of spectators dry heaving lol.ive learned to eat everything you need the day before the race and everything else you eat should just be topping off the tank.


----------



## Panther Creek. (May 4, 2008)

Blksocks said:


> You guys are full of sugar and alcohol!


  What's wrong with that?

I'm new to mountain biking, but I'm going try to learn from the pattern by eating big meals night before. It will probably happen to me one day this summer when I finally man up and climb steepest hill at my local park.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Barf 2.0


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

almost. i was a beginner and went on a tough trail. i had only "eaten" coffee, ibuprofen, and another med i was taking at the time. i got so sick i had to lay down on the side of the trail and hold it all in. it was more of a fainting nausea though.

the best/gross thing that happened is when i want out riding again after nose surgery. a lot of nasty old packing and clots are lodged in your nose and throat for weeks after such a surgery. i was breathing so hard on a trail that i had to pull over because i thought i was having an asthma attack. then this huge blob ended up in my mouth from some deep dark corner of my throat or nose or whatever, but it was a huge bloody chunk i had to gag up.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

I puked in my mouth a little after reading that last post... I've had similar experiences with oral surgery and motocross racing! Puke smells twice as bad when baking on a 450cc engine. It is much harder to clean when baked on too...

Yum!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yup. I threw up on my first time riding the only trail I found in Florida with good elevation change, and then again on my first ride in Arizona, when I learned that the trail I thought was hard in Florida was a joke. 

My issue is I always drink too much water on the trail. Every time I have puked it has just been water.


----------



## trav16 (Dec 29, 2010)

Note to self: never drink milk or eat pasta before riding.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, and I was super-pissed my GoPro wasn't running at the time. I really wanted a sweet POV of the hurlage.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

No but I wanted to once. In my first race I started out too fast and blew up. I spent the middle third of the race dry heaving and wondering if I should just pull over and vomit. Instead I sorta HTFU'd and keep peddling, albeit very, very slowly. Never did vomit though.


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

Back in high school, my first 100m backstroke race went badly and as soon as I finished, I leaped out of the pool and ran to the bathroom to throw up. It was vicious, I have never had to puke that badly since then. No guts, no glory!


----------



## onlyoyster99 (Jul 14, 2011)

never puked on a climb. But I have blacked out a few times. Damn headrush!!:madmax:


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

Just today I ate a pizza then went out for a ride, I managed to keep most of it down but a few chunks came up.


----------



## oscart (Sep 4, 2011)

HAVE I? LOL How many times is the question!! HAHA


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

pixelninja said:


> Just once...many years ago.


Make that twice. It's been a while, but I managed to do it again after trying to keep up with my fast friends.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

puke? never..

on the other hand. i have hammered up a hill so hard a couple of times that i nearly crapped my pants. :blush:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Buddy I rode with did not like getting beat up hills by an old fart so he would push to the limit.....

Puked regularly....


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 12, 2012)

ha! puke thread.


Yeah...I puke all the time. I'll push up a hill hard, and I'll be fine, unless we stop for a break...at which point I tithe to the maker or the trails...

Betting on the number of times I'll have a "reversal of fortune" on a hot Texas summer ride is a popular game among my friends.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

For lunch yesterday, I had some of the hottest green chili that I've ever put in my mouth.

And then I got on my bike for some high-intensity hill work.

A little upchuck in the second hill was pretty rough. Had I actually puked, I think that I would have needed an ambulance.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Never puked, but I've had several instances of nausea near the top of climbs I was pushing hard on.

On one road climb, I was riding with another stronger rider who told me to push it near the top. I did that and was hit with a wave of nausea that caused me to slow down right at the top. I had my helmet cam recording, so you can hear my reaction and the other rider urging me on in spite of the queasiness. Good times! 

Skip to 21:50.

Chili Hill, Baxter Grade climbs with DashWare data overlay 7-1-12 - YouTube


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep, I'm a puker. More of a dry heaver climbing, because I'll just stop and let my gut settle down. I have had my most magnifcent gut evacuations at the bottom of long downhills. If I don't encounter hikers or uphill riders, I do my best to not stop, which has led to multiple spew fests Ah, good times!


----------

